# Counter Strike Source Steam error



## Veruss (Oct 25, 2007)

Downloaded Counter Strike Source through Steam, but when I launch the game, it brings up an 'Engine Error - Platform Error: module failed to initialize' and then an hl2.exe - Application Error - "The Instruction at "0x10793e2c" referenced memory at "0x0e38a1a0". The memory could not "read".

Any ideas, anyone? Steam's not impressed me so far ........


----------



## Veruss (Oct 25, 2007)

Come on, surely i'm not alone on this.......

I paid for the thing, i wanna play it but am useless with computer errors.


----------



## insomniac995 (Oct 26, 2007)

for the mem error,
http://www.halflife2.net/forums/showthread.php?t=131328

do u have an ati card? 
u might get this tooo

```
Internal driver Error in IDirect3Device9::present()
```


----------

